# What's the weather doing your way?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was 58 here with clouds and sun, and WINDY! We're still having wind gusts near 40mph, and it's still very warm out --- 50! It's 11pm.

it's been such a strange fall/winter. We usually see at least an inch to a few inches of snow by the end of the year. Well all we've had so far is a snow shower/rain mix that lasted about 10 minutes on Tuesday! That's it, we haven't had any more than that!

We did break the record on Tuesday for the highest annual precipitation by almost an inch! We've had over 67 inches of rain this year!

Our weather is like a roller coaster ride, we get maybe one or two days of cold weather then back up to mild temps for about a week.










The pic will eventually change as they change the forecast <lol>, but look at Tues! YUCK! but hey, there is a whole 20% chance of snow! WOW! :shocked:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Our weather is pretty similar, just a little bit colder but not enough for snow, which is driving me crazy! We had a brown Christmas, but it is still cold. When it does start snowing, it warms up enough that it's a gross rain. It's just warm then cold, and very soggy here. I just want the snow to come so I can get my skies on! :hair:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya, but you know what I find odd here this year? The grass isn't growing but it's still quite green for this time of year. The goats love it of course. I am just so tired of the mud, but I know winter should eventually show it's face, and the fun of thawing water buckets, etc. will come. But sheesh...it would have been fun to have some snow to play in!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

It was CRAZY windy here today!

Very bipolar weather as well. First, this morning it was looking sunny! Afternoon SCARY out and started to sprinkle...Then sunny again but super windy. THEN it looked scary again! It ended with a pretty clear night, still windy and pretty darn cold


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Warm, early spring like weather here...very weird...haven't had any snow this entire Dec.  Unless we get hit with a ton of snow in Jan. looks like we're going to have a nasty drought year.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We get cold this next week
Sat-47/35 mostly cloudy
Sun-37/20 40% chance of snow
Mon-24/13 70% chance of snow
Tues-22/12 30% chance of snow
Wed-30/19 mostly cloudy
Thur-35/24 partly cloudy
Fri-43 partly cloudy


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

22* here right now but were suppose to get hit with a snow storm starting late tonight thru monday night! Could get up to a foot of snow!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not that far from you so about the same here. I think it's supposed to get maybe 60 today! Hopefully gonna do some cleaning in the barn and get everyone "winterized". I have put in a request with hubby to help me worm horses and trim goat hooves so I hope I get to get that done. I didn't know we were getting that cold on Tues.! YUCK!!! I know I was not supposed to live in this climate. I should have been born way further south where there isn't any of this cold


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

It rained all last night and washed away the 2 inches of snow we had! I'm going crazy!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

64 and sunny today, 67 and sunny tomorrow. Next week is an average of 45 and partley cloudy. I think we have a couple days that are supposed to be in the 30's but so far weather has been warm and spring like.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was 50 about 11:30am, it's now 1:24pm and 42! YUCK! Clouds have set in and it's dreary out. It's supposed to drop down to 25 tonight. The next couple of days/nights look to be our coldest this season so far. 

It's been really windy since early this morning we've had wind gusts up to 50mph! I dread it if it gets much colder, the wind chill is already 32! I can't imagine what it will be like at feeding time! I wanted to get outside and clean the back of the barn where my husband had moved a roll of hay, need to get the bad stuff cleaned up but it's just too windy to do it  Figures, every time I want to get out and do something this happens!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

It's super warm here for this time of year. I think it's probably in the 70s out there now. Just a guess.  It's supposed to go down to 25 Tuesday night though!!!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

It's been crazy warm here in NW Ohio 43 today wind and rain.We have had nearly no snow at all yet.Just rain rain rain and lots of mud.But tomorrow 28 and it may just snow and stick to the ground. :shrug:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Were getting a bit of a heat wave. Today through Wednesday we are having a high of 76 and a low of around 45. Also 10-15 mph winds for the next couple days.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

It was such a beautiful day .... Yesterday!! Today we have about 3 inches of fresh snow and it's still snowing!! Were under a winter storm warning!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

iddybit acres said:


> It was such a beautiful day .... Yesterday!! Today we have about 3 inches of fresh snow and it's still snowing!! Were under a winter storm warning!!


I know this may sound crazy but....CAN WE TRADE? LOL I am so ready for some snow to play in w/the kids! We've had a lot of rain this year, and I am so sick of rain...I want some snow! 
I know I'll be complaining when temps stay below freezing for a while and I have to thaw buckets, and try to keep everyone comfy and warm. I think they are ready for a freeze...the mud just doesn't seem to want to dry up and when it does, it rains again!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Today I was outside all day in a long sleeve thin shirt and sweet pants trimming hoofs and not cold at all. Tomorrow it is predicted to snow. :whatnot: What is up with the weird wether.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Kids are getting ready to leave for school and it's 26, feels like 12! YUCK! I am going to wait until at least sunrise before I go out to feed and medicate our buck and feed the twins we are weaning. Too cold to get them all out of their warm spots right now! With temps staying below freezing day, I may have to thaw water buckets at some point!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I think it's the coldest day we've had in Wisconsin this winter. We had cold enough weather over Christmas break for a little snow, but it is really cold this morning. Getting ready to head out to feed. We have a doe that has been "ready to kid" for a while now. If what they say about kidding on the coldest night...then there should be some kids waiting for me in the barn. :wink:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

No kids last night, but it's even colder than I thought. I will have to find the long underwear if I have to spend anymore time out there today. That wind is miserable.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It is windy, cold, and we have snow now but not much. You can still see the grass in the yard poking threw.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh we have snow now!! It's windy and cold, but suppose to get down to -10 tomorrow night!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had some snow showers today, there was a little trace of snow stuck to the shed roof, and some white specks on the ground when I went outside a little while ago, hehe...
However while I was outside, getting ready to come back in, we had a really strong snow shower, it wasn't long lived before it calmed down, but there for a minute it was a white out! The young buck & Oct twin boys were all running for cover and the girls were like 'oh it's just snow' LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ittybit I was just wondering if we were getting the same snow storm so I googled you and figured out you were all the way up in the UP. we are only about 7 hours apart LOL.

Candice we are about 5 hours apart. This is kinda fun

Logan we are about 10-11 hours apart.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well hello neighbor  It's blizzard like condition's here! I just posted picture's to my fb page! http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1146454269


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Aww, come on guys, share some snow over here in the NW! I want some snow!

Sigh... It's in the high 30's today, clear blue skies and not a gust of wind in sight. Typical Oregon weather.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

So the last 2 days have been @ 60F, sunny and great for playing in the barn... today 40F, super windy and cold as crap!!
This has been the craziest winter ever... no wonder every person (and goat) I know has had some form of cold, cough, sinus infection, etc... yuck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We actually have enough stuff on the ground to call it a trace amount of snow! Our cars had a thin layer and the driveway looked like it was covered! OMG LOL
They said we may get more overnight and it could cause the roads to become slick since it's well below freezing.

Of course I am NOT looking forward to thawing water buckets! But I also have to go give our buck another round of shots at 11pm...BRRRR! It's currently 7pm, 19 degrees and feels like 9!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

about 2 feet of snow here and -30 yesterday morning. brrr


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's going to be 45 today and sunny, then mid 50s the next day or two! Looking forward to that. Have to say the first 4 days of the year were COLD. 
Looks like it may get cold later next week, but not going to get excited about any snow  

Everyone else starting to see milder temps especially if it's been cold your way? My kids are sad that they've had no snow to play in yet!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tonight I was checking our 8 day forecast and it is showing SNOW late next week! OMG I thought I was imagining it! My husband couldn't understand why I was so excited LOL Of course I went straight to our local news channel facebook page and asked if we should really be getting excited at the possability? But haven't noticed a reply yet LOL

Oh and knowing that it's still a week away, knowing my luck they'll up the temps and turn it into rain! While I don't like the cold, I do miss not having any snow to play in! Kids have been asking if it's ever going to snow! Jan and Feb are our snowiest months, we usually get some in March, but it really does taper off. Late March/early April starts our spring weather. So really we don't have that much longer to go!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG talk about a shock to the system! Today it was 46 and we had what seemed like a lot of rain <yesterday too and it was nearly 60 yesterday!>. 
About 1:30 the temp said 46, didn't seem like 30 minutes to an hour later and it was in the low 30s! Wind, and SNOW! 
We went out to feed and make sure everyone was settled in good for the night, and when I tried to go out of the gates the latches were frozen! First time that's ever happened this winter! So I had to blow on them to thaw them out so I could open the gates to leave the pens LOL 
It's 21 but we have wind gusts from about 19-38mph! so the wind chill is in the single digits. 
They are saying the roads are getting bad - all the rain has turned to black ice, and the snow just ads to the mess! We haven't had much, maybe half an inch or so? Enough to coat everything.

Yep, ol' man winter blew in with a BANG!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

It has been in the 60s and 30s with LOTS of rain here...tonight it was 25. Temp wise we have been lucky..rain wise not so much...they are giving us too much!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

We have been EXTREMELY lucky so far this winter...these high unseasonable temps have certainly spoiled these animals. But yesterday after flooding rains and temps in the 60's we now have 50 mph winds and the temp is suppose to drop into the upper 20;s this evening...what the heck !!!! I guess I shouldn't really complain though...this time last year I think we already had about 20 inches on the ground  SO at least I am not moving snow !


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Yesterday we got snow...about 4 inches but with the drifts we get its more like 2ft in some places.
I had to use the 4X4 truck to pack the snow down as we don't have a plow for it yet and had students come.
Today it is gusty wind from time to time(25-50mph) with a heavy snow fall. W are going to get it for sure.
If we get so much as 1-2ft of snow we can get 4-5ft drifts....so hoping we don't get too much snow.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

50 degrees here today, and blue sky as far as the eye can see! I'm loving this!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We got about a half inch of snow yesterday, but the weather change WOW, where has winter been all...winter? LOL
It got VERY cold last night and factor in the winds! Down to 13, with wind chill below zero. Right now at noon it's 17, and still really windy, so the wind chills are around zero. 

We slept in and didn't go out to feed until late. If the goats weren't stirring yet, I wasn't going outside yet LOL 
The gate clasps are frozen so I had to use warm water from the jugs we took out for them to get them open, problem is now I can't lock them because they froze again! Gates are closed and secure enough so we'll survive! I can't remember how I took care of this problem last year...

It'll be cold and more chances of light snow/snow showers through the weekend. Then Monday forecast says we'll get back in the 40s/upper 40s for next week. So this is a short lived cold snap.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's been the same here...all the rain yesterday changed over to snow around 1 this morning and wow is it WINDY! I had snow blowed inside the does barn...and as windy and cold as it is, temp dropped 30 degrees since this time last night...all the hay feeders were filled at 4:30 and right now all of my does are outside munching on their christmas tree's...silly goats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's sunny today and the snow is melting where the sun is touching it. 27, but it sure felt COLD when we did chores earlier! I had thermo socks and a regular pair and my toes were FROZE so much so we have to finish chores later <dusting goats, cleaning pen, etc>. 
I guess I need to invest in a good pair of work shoes to go with those thermo socks...LOL

We are under a winter weather advisory for this afternoon and tonight, but nothing dramatic, they are saying light snow, and I am guessing not even an inch.. BUT we had plans to go out for dinner tonight, but looks like we'll have to postpone until tomorrow!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Fires, droughts, and lots more here in cali!

I really REALLY hope we get some rain soon!!

Its 40 here. Getting Sunny but cold! A little bit of wind as well. The goats will go lay in the sun and SLEEP! They look dead and it freaks me out, I always throw things at them just to make sure LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 6:43am and 52 degrees! Warmer than our high yesterday! I can't believe all the storms popping up on the radar all around us, but haven't noticed any that have come through.

This weather is really crazy! 55 today...24 tonight...low 30s tomorrow! Stays cool for nearly a week then jumps back up into the upper 50s and low 60s beginning of next week!

BTW, did I mention spring plants coming up already like 2 weeks ago?










And Sunday evening I noticed some kind of tree/bush in our flowerbed already had buds on it! I've never seen this before in January!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

WE have been sooo dry here in Idaho. I have actually been carrying water out to some of my newer trees so that I don't lose them this winter. Just heard on the news though that we are going to get 6-8 inches of snow tomorrow and then be raining by the weekend. We need this so bad. I have loved having the warmer weather but the lack of rain and snow is not good at all.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was watching the news at noon today, after the bad storms that swept through part of the country yesterday I knew there had been tornadoes and wind damage. But I had heard the storms were supposed to 'calm' before they got to us.

There was a confirmed EF-1 Tornadoe about 4 miles north of us! OMG way too close to home! Thankfully it didn't do a lot of damage and was short lived, but it did flatten a barn, damage fence, trees and I think some roof and equipment - but nobody was hurt. 

We had no idea, we had been outside doing our chores late and came in when the rain started. It got pretty wicked for a few minutes with wind and HEAVY rain.

We are out in the country, and live in a double wide modular home, so I always get very nervous with the threat of bad weather. There really isn't any place around here to go to seek shelter! Last spring when there was an outbreak of tornadoes we had 2 in our county! It was terrifying to say the least, and I had to drive my kids into town and we waited it out in the hospital with others who had sought shelter.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Today we have a high of 68 and a low of 43. Mostly sunny with 5 to 10 mph winds. It's really nice outside.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was 57 today and supposed to be 65 tomorrow! OMG, this is so unusual for January!
Forecast for early next week shows more seasonable temps in the upper 30s and low 40s for highs, but usually when we get to that point in the forecast they change it for milder temps!

Of course I know what's going to happen...when our does start kidding in a few weeks winter will decide to make an appearance knowing I'll be in and out of the barn checking on the girls, etc. And they are each due about a week apart!

For a comparison...
Exactly 3 years ago we were hit by a devastating ice storm that seemed to last for a few days.










I took this picture yesterday of the same little tree!









Now....this one was taken March 16, 2010...Umm...this year they are growing a little early, ya think?


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

It's been so crazy here too. I can't say I miss the snow (believe me, that was a nice change when I moved down here...I'm used to tons of snow where I was raised in MI!), but it sure is strange. The worst is that it's been hard on the cattle - having a day or two of nice warm sunny weather, then cold and super windy and miserable. 

Being outside in a t-shirt in January is always nice, though


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The past few days were beautiful, in the 50s even low 60s, you could go outside with a simple long sleeve shirt and be comfortable. Yesterday was a great day to work outside, we got a lot done in just a couple of hours.
But today, it's dark, rainy, and much cooler - 43 right now. It's so miserable. 
On top of that the ground hasn't been dry in what seems like months. We start to get dry, and the rain comes right back. I think we've only had a couple of decent freezes, nothing to call a 'hard freeze' of more than a night or one day...

It's going to be more seasonable this next week with highs in the low to high 40s, and lows in the upper 20s. Of course we are 2 weeks out from our first kidding, so of course we'd start getting more seasonable weather LOL


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

It's been amazing weather here...usually January & February are miserably cold hitting -20 to -30 below for weeks at a time. We only had one or two short cold snaps that lasted a few days each. Otherwise we've had 30 above many days in January which never happens..and this month we are hitting 40 above already!!! Hardly any snow this year too here..we finally got enough about 2 weeks ago for the snowmobile trails to open around here but not sure how long that will last with these high temps. I am definately not complaining--absolutely loving this weather....now if these 10 does would kid while the weather is warm!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was really nice here yesterday and today. I was out raking the pen, and doing some stuff with just a fleece shirt on! It felt great in the sun. It was 48 but felt so much warmer.
Tomorrow we'll be lucky to get into the upper 30s, and they are saying snow around 5am. A few traces of an inch, not a big deal and nothing to have fun playing in!
Saturday will be COLD highs in the upper 20s, and Sun high of 30! YUCK! I complain about wanting winter weather, but now I am not so sure! This means frozen water bucks, and making sure everyone is really hunkered down and warm. Looks to shape back up early next week, but I bet it'll get colder just because our first doe is due a week from Saturday. Guess I better make sure the heat lamp is working!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had a VERY mild winter with a whole whopping 1.8 inches of snow all winter long! We normally get at least 16' of snow in a season, last year we had around 25+. 
So far high in the 40s/50's a handful of days in the 30s and 1 or 2 days in the upper 20s.

So tonight/tomorrow morning they are talking 1-2 inches, and high in the upper 20s. Then lows around 11! Could be the coldest night of the season for us!

I forget what it's like to deal with the extreme cold. So it will be a day of trying to make sure everyone has a little extra everything to keep themselves warm. I am looking forward to the snow, but NOT the bitter cold.

At least it's supposed to warm back up early in the week and keep getting warmer. Our first doe is due next weekend so it would be nice if it's not bitterly cold when she kids!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I know this is an old post but it is nearly 80 degrees in So. IL :leap: Sunshine and easter flowers everywhere :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

It's 80 degrees here in AZ today. Scattered clouds and calm winds


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think it was 78 here in North eastern Indiana....Very weird March for us.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

it was 70 the other day and was in the 60s today.....


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Yesterday in the 70's. Today in the 40's. Crazy wild hailstorm last night with thunder and lightning and wild winds!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was 79 here today and so beautiful! Yet so weird for mid March! I kept thinking, is this May? LOL
It's supposed to be like this for the next week! I am NOT going to complain.
Everything is growing, the grass is getting greener and growing, there are places in the goat pen that were very short just days ago and now already a few + inches longer! 
Tree's have buds, -- the red buds have already budded, Dogwoods are already bloomed! I went to get feed today and couldn't believe the Dogwoods! Usually they don't bloom for a couple more weeks as I always look forward to seeing them when I go to the racetrack for morning workouts/2year old sale horses in early April.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Indiana has some of the oddest weather. wed. or thursday last week Fort Wayne was the warmest city in the US (it was in the mid to high 80's). Now we have a frost warning. Does any of this weather make sense? Someone said it is supposed to snow in a few weeks too. Here is our Forecast and it is all over the board I may add.
Sunday-66/37
Monday-54/30
Tuesday-63/49
Wednesday-70/41
Thursday-57/37
Friday-59/40
Saturday-66


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yesterday was 75, I was in a tank top and shorts showing off my white body, and today 50 and raining, and watching every one very close for any kind of cough, keep the la 200 in my pocket as I walk out the door.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Crazy here too! Last week we had record highs, in the 70s and 80s. Then Saturday it cooled off and was rainy. Low 60s yesterday & today, and tonights low will be the coldest we've seen in a couple of weeks!










I myself love the low to mid 70s, when it's sunny then those temps are just so comfortable. So looking good for the next week IMO


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well since the pic in my post above automatically updates the forecast, I don't have to say much about it being a nice day today.
They are calling for storms this afternoon though, some could be severe, so it's another 'hold your breath and wait' kind of day.
Last Friday they had a similar storm threat predicted and there were 2 tornadoes! One in Louisville and one in Shelby county, which is not too far from us!
We haven't even gotten into the real 'tornado season' and I think they said Louisville has already had 4 tornadoes? Crazy...and scary too!

Late April 2011 our county had 2 tornadoes, that was scary enough! I hope and pray Mother Nature reels in her wrath this spring...But she seems to be pretty set on keeping us on our toes!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It is COLD this morning! Yesterday morning too! It got down to around 30 and will be that way this morning too. BRRRR...I don't think we made it much past 50 yesterday! If you look 2 posts above you'll see the forecast, haha...I love that the pic always changes and updates heh. Looks GREAT for the weekend, but a little too warm on Saturday! It'll be a busy day at the racetrack, and honestly I prefer 70 at the track. I think we've had the longest stretch of weather without rain too! It hasn't rained in days! Looks like it'll make up for it next week.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Raining and cooler temps for the next couple of days. Boy is it playing havoc with my sinuses. I would spend all day sleeping but I am on baby watch so no rest for me.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

It is chilly here in East TN. I have been having to cover the garden the last couple of nights because of frost. I wish Mother Nature would remember not to turn on the AC so much in spring! Not complaining but thought with the warm winter we had then we wouldn't be chilly right now.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

It's 100 degrees here at the moment and breezy.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Has suddenly shot up into the 80's. The poor goats are suffering with it changing so fast. I mean, last week I opened up the hay room to help them stay warm and dry and today I had to open it to give them extra shade.


----------

